# IH-340 utility



## destinys dad (May 8, 2010)

IH 340- utility changed hyd. fluid and cleaned screen at filter, put 10 gallons back in it like the manual said. started the tractor let it idle for a while and no hydralics, shut tractor off and pulled filter cover loose to see if fluid was getting to the filter it did not have any fluid there, does anyone know the amount of fluid this tractor should hold? any help would be grateful thankyou Bill


----------

